# Who Owns PowerShot SX50 HS



## WillygLounge (Mar 15, 2014)

I wanted to ask who owns a PowerShot SX50 HS and what kind of photography you do with this camera?


----------



## josh123 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have one, I use it almost exclusively for birds. Almost all the shots on my flickr are with this camera.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/99408036@N05/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillygLounge (Mar 19, 2014)

josh123 said:


> I have one, I use it almost exclusively for birds. Almost all the shots on my flickr are with this camera.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/99408036@N05/
> 
> ...




Lovely bird photos. I know this year I want to try to get better pictures.


----------



## campp (May 30, 2014)

I just got an SX50 a month ago, and is my all-in-one at this point.  

I shoot a lot of birds, and also train photography largely.  Plus video and some other weird obsessions.

I'll work at updating my photo site with new SX50 shots only. Thx.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 5, 2014)

Raj_55555 owns this camera. he does some really good work with it. 
you can see his work _*HERE*_.


----------



## WillygLounge (Jul 27, 2014)

campp said:


> I just got an SX50 a month ago, and is my all-in-one at this point.
> 
> I shoot a lot of birds, and also train photography largely.  Plus video and some other weird obsessions.
> 
> I'll work at updating my photo site with new SX50 shots only. Thx.




Very cool we have a member here into train photography.  I love real life trains and model trains. I also love birds too


----------



## WillygLounge (Jul 27, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Raj_55555 owns this camera. he does some really good work with it.
> you can see his work _*HERE*_.



I enjoy his photos


----------



## WillygLounge (Jul 27, 2014)

josh123 said:


> I have one, I use it almost exclusively for birds. Almost all the shots on my flickr are with this camera.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/99408036@N05/
> 
> ...




love the photo you taken of the bird cage and feeder


----------

